

Does the CIA own part of Facebook? - rjstelling
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/q/2131/4

======
JonnieCache
This actually turned out to be surprisingly informative, now I have some
decent ammo for when the next hippie tries to tell me Zuckerberg is in the
CIA's pocket.

META: Dear pg, can we have stackexchange.com added to the whitelist of domains
that don't have their subdomains pruned on the topic list?

------
anigbrowl
Who cares? The CIA has something much better:
<http://in.rediff.com/money/2006/aug/11oracle.htm>

------
guan
Absolutely: [http://www.theonion.com/video/cias-facebook-program-
dramatic...](http://www.theonion.com/video/cias-facebook-program-dramatically-
cut-agencys-cos,19753/)

